# gentoo für AMD-K6 Computer?

## RealBluescreen

Abend!

Wir haben einen PC mit einem AMD K6 Prozessor (Frequenz weiß ich mom. nicht), 160MB RAM auf dem ein Windows 95 rel. gut läuft.

Ich würde jetzt gerne fragen, ob ich anstelle dessen ein gentoo drauf kriege, das vielleicht besser läuft.

Kann ich einen passenden Kernel für dieses alte System zusammenstellen?

Und welcher Windowmanager würde passen?

Was gibt es für Ressourcensparende, aber nicht textbasierte Programme für Office & Internetaufgaben?

----------

## disi

Also ich hatte den auch mal, der hatte glaube 350Mhz.

Da hatte ich Mandriva laufen (RedHat basierend), das beantwortet die Frage der Unterstuetzung im Kernel. 

Die Installation wird natuerlich sehr lange dauern, aber ich habe zum testen schon langsamere Systeme benutzt   :Very Happy: 

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Abend!
> 
> Wir haben einen PC mit einem AMD K6 Prozessor (Frequenz weiß ich mom. nicht), 160MB RAM auf dem ein Windows 95 rel. gut läuft.
> 
> Ich würde jetzt gerne fragen, ob ich anstelle dessen ein gentoo drauf kriege, das vielleicht besser läuft.
> ...

 

der kernel ist auf jedenfall soweit abwärtskompatibel, brauchst dir also keine gedanken zu machen das du einen 2.4 oder gar 2.2 kernel benutzen musst, 2.6 funktioniert normalerweise wunderbar auch für sehr alte systeme

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Und welcher Windowmanager würde passen?

 

ich hab zuletzt an ein paar uralt notebooks von IBM rumgespielt, das waren welche aus der X reihe soweit ich weiß und um die 300 oder 400mhz taktfrequenz. diese liefen mit gnome ohne große probleme, allerdings glaub ich das fluxbox oder xfce die bessere wahl wären, denn manchmal hakte das gnome schon etwas. so spielchen wie KDE-4 kannst du natürlich darauf komplett vergessen, das benötigt schon einiges mehr an arbeisspeicher und CPU leistung.

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Was gibt es für Ressourcensparende, aber nicht textbasierte Programme für Office & Internetaufgaben?

 

na das übliche, firefox sollte gehen, openoffice könnte kritisch werden. zur not gibts bestimmt noch alte ooffice oder FF versionen die weniger speicher brauchen.

----------

## Pamino

Abiword macht einen sehr schnellen Eindruck. Ist allerdings reine Textverarbeitung.

//Edit: Ich habe auf einem 700MHz System auch gentoo. Ohne distcc ist ein update jedoch eine Qual:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/distcc.xml

----------

## SinoTech

Also ich habe hier einen Geode (500 Mhz und 512 MB Ram) laufen, allerdings ohne X11  :Wink: . Zur installation und für updates benutze ich einen chroot auf meinem normalen AMD X2 System (dort wird alles gebaut, und später als binär Pakete auf dem Geode installiert).

1)

Wie bereits erwähnt, sollte der Kernel mit älterer Hardware keine Probleme haben.

2)

Wenn du die Programme auf den Prozessor optimierst (Stichwort: CFLAGS) und unnötige Abhängikeiten rauswirfst (Stichwort: USE-Flags) sollte das ganze später sogar relativ cremig laufen  :Smile: .

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## obrut<-

lxde wäre noch zu nennen

----------

## dirk_salewski

Hallo RealBluescreen, 

falls Du noch einen etwas performanteren Rechner hast, könnte für die Installation auch distcc interessant sein. Mit diesem Programm kannst Du die rechenintensiven Kompilieraufgaben zum größten Teil von dem leistungsfähigeren Computer durchführen lassen, während der ältere Rechenknecht sich beinahe ausschließlich darum kümmern wird, die entsprechenden Arbeitspakete über's Netz zu verwalten. Portage unterstützt die Verwendung von distcc, und es gibt auch eine ausführliche Anleitung dazu. 

Falls Du keinen performanteren Rechner hast, wird die Installation seeehr lange dauern. In diesem Fall würde ich versuchen, zunächst ausschließlich ebuilds aus dem stable-Zweig zu benutzen, denn die kompilieren mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit sauber durch. 

Ein ganz passabler Windowmanager für solche Geräte ist nach meiner Erfahrung übrigens der icewm. Den kann man recht einfach an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen und er ist leicht zu bedienen. 

Gruß

Dirk

----------

## obrut<-

gegen ~arch spricht zudem, dass es dort häufiger updates gibt. die geringe cpu-leistung würde sich mit ~arch noch schmerzlicher bemerkbar machen.

----------

## RealBluescreen

distcc scheint eine sehr interessante Sache zu sein; Im privaten Netzwerk wäre ein Phenom mit 4x2,85 Ghz verfügbar.

Ich werd mir das mal genauer ansehen, wenn ich endlich auf dem Laptop KDE zum laufen kriege.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> distcc scheint eine sehr interessante Sache zu sein; Im privaten Netzwerk wäre ein Phenom mit 4x2,85 Ghz verfügbar.
> 
> Ich werd mir das mal genauer ansehen, wenn ich endlich auf dem Laptop KDE zum laufen kriege.

 

oder alternativ icecream! was afaik schneller sein soll bei einem groesseren rechnernetz mit evtl. vielen verschiedenen architekturen (stichwort: crosscompiling)

----------

## fangorn

Das einfachste ist immer noch, eine Installation in einem chroot zu machen und auf die Kiste aufzuspielen. Alle Updates werden dann in dem chroot gemacht, wobei buildpackage (-b) immer aktiv sein sollte. Auf dem lahmen Rechner dann einfach das Update mit usepackage (-k) durchführen. Das PKGDIR sollte dann allerdings vom "großen" Rechner exportiert und auf dem kleinen Rechner gemountet sein (Vorteilhaft auch für Portage, um Unterschiede zu vermeiden).

----------

## SinoTech

 *fangorn wrote:*   

> Das einfachste ist immer noch, eine Installation in einem chroot zu machen und auf die Kiste aufzuspielen. Alle Updates werden dann in dem chroot gemacht, wobei buildpackage (-b) immer aktiv sein sollte. Auf dem lahmen Rechner dann einfach das Update mit usepackage (-k) durchführen. Das PKGDIR sollte dann allerdings vom "großen" Rechner exportiert und auf dem kleinen Rechner gemountet sein (Vorteilhaft auch für Portage, um Unterschiede zu vermeiden).

 

Ganz meine Rede  :Wink: 

 *sinotech wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Zur installation und für updates benutze ich einen chroot auf meinem normalen AMD X2 System (dort wird alles gebaut, und später als binär Pakete auf dem Geode installiert).[...]
> 
> 

 

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## RealBluescreen

Ich hab jetzt mit der Live CD mal ein lspci gemacht:

 *lspci wrote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1541 (rev 04)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation M1541 PCI to AGP Controller (rev 04)
> 
> 00:02.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)
> ...

 

Ich hab auch im make menuconfig Kernel oft die passenden Treiber gefunden, das würde warscheinlich gut funktionieren.

Kann jemand 'ne Seite posten, auf der die Verschiedensten Optimierungen für alle möglichen Prozessoren aufgelistet sind?

----------

## SinoTech

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Kann jemand 'ne Seite posten, auf der die Verschiedensten Optimierungen für alle möglichen Prozessoren aufgelistet sind?

 

Schaust du mal hier und (in deinem Fall) besonders der Unterpunkt AMD.

Chers,

Sino

----------

## RealBluescreen

Kann ich mit -march=k6-2 auf den Prozessor optimiert kompiilieren mit meinem K10? Eingentlich soll er ja nur den Code darauf optimieren, besser zu laufen, und nicht die kompiilierung beschleunigen?

----------

## slick

Das kleinste Gentoo-System was ich zum laufen bekommen habe (natürlich ohne X) war auf einem 486 DX Laptop mit 8 MB RAM und 400 MB Festplatte. War ziemliches gefrickel, aber es lief.

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> distcc scheint eine sehr interessante Sache zu sein; Im privaten Netzwerk wäre ein Phenom mit 4x2,85 Ghz verfügbar.
> 
> Ich werd mir das mal genauer ansehen, wenn ich endlich auf dem Laptop KDE zum laufen kriege.

 

ggf. Alternative: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-208246.html

Noch ein Wort zum Thema CPU-Optimierung. Möchte man nur speziell auf dieses eine System (CPU) optimieren (kein distcc verwenden o.ä.) dann kann man ab gcc-4.2 -march=native nutzen. Dabei wählt der Compiler das Optimum für diese System selbst. Ich fahre jetzt alle meine Systeme damit.

 * http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/i386-and-x86_002d64-Options.html  wrote:*   

> native
> 
> This selects the CPU to tune for at compilation time by determining the processor type of the compiling machine. Using -mtune=native will produce code optimized for the local machine under the constraints of the selected instruction set. Using -march=native will enable all instruction subsets supported by the local machine (hence the result might not run on different machines). 

 

----------

## RealBluescreen

 *slick wrote:*   

> Noch ein Wort zum Thema CPU-Optimierung. Möchte man nur speziell auf dieses eine System (CPU) optimieren (kein distcc verwenden o.ä.) dann kann man ab gcc-4.2 -march=native nutzen. Dabei wählt der Compiler das Optimum für diese System selbst. Ich fahre jetzt alle meine Systeme damit.

 Das optimiert ja aber auf das kompiilierende System.

Bei mir sollen aber kompiilierendes System K10 und ausführendes System K6 sein.

----------

## schachti

Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Anleitung: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/embedded/cross-development.xml.

----------

## slick

 *RealBluescreen wrote:*   

> Bei mir sollen aber kompiilierendes System K10 und ausführendes System K6 sein.

 

Dann würde ich es in etwa so machen wie hier beschrieben: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-208246.html

Mit CFLAGS="-Os -march=k6-2 ..."

distcc käme für mich nur bei verschiedene (CPU-) Architekturen in Frage. In deinem Fall kann aber der K10 auch alles was der K6 kann.

Du kannst auch das System für den K6 erstmal von Grund auf in einem chrootetem Verzeichnis auf dem K10 bauen und zum Schluss nur einmal rüberkopieren und bootmach machen. Da gibts allerdings paar kleine Stolperfallen. Aber die hat man sicher überall.  :Wink: 

----------

